# How Do I Swap Phone Numbers On A Lte Phone



## Catalyst7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Giving my wife my Charge and i'm not sure how to activate it to her number, it's already activated to mine. I was told when i purchased the phone to never use the *228 method with 4 LTE sim cards. Any help would be apprecciated.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

If she has an android phone she should enter all her contacts in her Google account, as should you, fastest way is to log into your gmail on a pc and type them all in. Then no matter what you do with phones when you log into your Google account it will download all your contacts. No more saving to sim cards or using backup assistant. Easiest way to move numbers to other phones is to do it on their website.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

She will need a SIM card to use the phone. Just swap the SIM in the phone with her LTE SIM and it's activated.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

She would need an LTE sim card though.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah. If she doesn't have an LTE phone already you'll need to head to your nearest store to get one. I had to do that when I switched lines on my Charge; I was in the store for a very short amount of time.


----------

